# My plants are pearling!



## mids1999 (Feb 22, 2007)

I got this pic of my first pearling experience. 
I think the pic came out well so I thought I would share.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Congrats!! Great picture.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Good work ! that's a happy plant


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Isn't it exciting when your plants first start pearling? It is a great pic, congrats!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How exciting! Congrats! Very nice pic!


----------

